# Chariot Cougar vs. CX, and 1 vs. 2?



## Bagwhan (Aug 25, 2005)

Been researching these questions, and have searched, but hoping to get more direct info.

We have a 3 month old baby, and do not plan on having another (for real, I swear!).

We just bought a Cougar 1. We got a good deal on it from REI, the friends and family sale (25% off, plus I'll get a 5% rebate using the REI Visa). However, a friend just offered to sell us his CX 2, but wants us to make an offer. So here are three questions.


We're not sure if CX is worth the premium over the Cougar. Thoughts?

Also, some people have told us that having a "2" is great for the extra space/stability even with 1 kid, others have said it's needlessly unwieldy for just one kid and there's plenty of storage even in the 1. Thoughts? Does a 2 offer more stability (wouldn't the kid be on one side, offsetting most of any stability advantage from the wider wheelbase)?

Lastly, we're not really sure how to value a used CX as compared to a new Cougar that was -- essentially -- 30% off, and came from REI with its kickass return policy. Thoughts on that?
Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## ctxcrossx (Jan 13, 2004)

Bagwhan said:


> Been researching these questions, and have searched, but hoping to get more direct info.
> 
> We have a 3 month old baby, and do not plan on having another (for real, I swear!).
> 
> ...


I own a CX-2 and I'm not sure what I would do in your case. I think the two things for me that make the CX better is the braking system (which does add weight over the Cougar) and the zippered windows. That's especially nice if you want to keep the shield on in front, but still want to keep considerable airflow inside. There is a ton of space in the 2 model, but I think that the single would have plenty as well. There is more stability in the two seater since it's wider, and the child can sit in the middle, unlike many of the competitors trailers.

I'm not sure about the difference in value, but I think you'd be very happy with either.

The big downside to the double is that it's just huge. You'll deal with that wider width in every aspect. It won't fit through most doorways, it's tougher around crowds, it takes up more room while riding on the road, etc. I have even had issues of not being able to ride over a bridge on a trail because the trailer was wide enough where the wheels fell off the bridge on both sides.

I have the two seater because we are expecting our second soon. I think I may have gone with a single if I only had one.

Good luck with your decision.

Chris


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

We have been using our CX 1 for about 4 years. 

Plus:
zip off windows allow you to use the front solid screen and still get some ventilation
pretty sleek compared to most trailers
narrow enough to ride double track and wider single track
the 1 will roll over easily if empty

Minus: 
not much storage
small interior (our 5 yr old is quite small and is almost too big)


Both 1 and 2 are great. There have only been a few times when we actually wanted more room. we have rolled the kid/trailer several times with minimal damage (to either one) I suspect the 2 would be less likely to roll. 

Good luck


----------

